# Mammatus - 1 de Setembro 2011



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2011 às 09:47)

Umas nuvens que me fizeram correr pra casa a buscar a máquina, o belo do interior tem destas coisas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Set 2011 às 13:07)

Parecem assombrações
A luz do pôr/nascer-do-Sol torna este tipo de nuvens espectaculares, parabéns

Abraço


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2011 às 19:55)

Belas fotos Mário


----------



## Dan (7 Set 2011 às 19:58)

Boas fotos

É da luz ou as nuvens não aparentam ter qualquer desenvolvimento vertical?


----------

